# Angeln bei Gravenzande und Hoeck van Holland ?



## rudolph (20. Januar 2008)

Suche Infos zum Angeln am Hoeck van Holland und dem Berich von Gravenzande. Vielleicht habt Ihr auch noch einen Tipp, wo ich für diese Gebiete einen Vispas herbekomme #h


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln bei Gravenzande und Hoeck van Holland ?*

Wo und wann möchtest du denn dort fischen, in den kleinen Kanälen oder im Salzwasser sprich von der Pier bei Hoek van Holland oder dem Strand bei s'Gravenzand ? Einen Vispas benötigst du nur für die Anglei im Süsswasser.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
www.wolfsbarsch.com​


----------

